# New Commercial Coolers (HUGE SAVINGS)



## td

Where are they manufactured?


----------



## David Miller

Yes Black Rock is so new it doesn't even show up on the search engines. I have had good experience with Frontier Play. I have a Frontier Play dry box that was a great deal but I need to know more before making this kind of purchase. Where are they manufactured? is a good question to start. With no track record how can someone compare your cooler to a Yeti? At least if I buy a Yeti I know what to expect.


----------



## FrontierPlay

The Black Rock Coolers are manufactured in Cambodia.
Black Rock's website is http://blackrockcoolers.com/

I was given a cut out of the cooler lid to look at the material being used and also have a model 110L cooler I'm testing out. I'm impressed and know these prices will go up a lot once these coolers are seen in the market and priced to support a dealer network. Andy the owner of Black Rock saw a need for quality affordable coolers and went to Cambodia to work out a product with a leading cooler manufacture.

I know you'll be impressed and FrontierPlay will give a full refund on these coolers if not satisfied.


----------



## okieboater

*Their web site sez 2 inches foam in sides how much*

foam is in top and bottom?


----------



## FrontierPlay

From the cooler I have it looks like it is 2" of foam top, bottom, and sides.


----------



## MT4Runner

Width at the top of the sidewall (below the lip) where the frame rails would sit? I'm assuming their quoted width is to the outside of the lip?


----------



## David Miller

Does the price on your website include shipping?


----------



## FrontierPlay

We have shipping discounted right now on our website. 

The last couple orders the coolers shipping to two different locations in the West was only around $26 to $35. These coolers are oversized so actual shipping is a lot more than this.

The outside dimension is at the widest part of the cooler. I just measured the 110L and it is 34" wide and tapers down to 32" at the bottom.


----------



## MT4Runner

Sorry I should have been more clear--most cooler mfrs describe that dimension as "length". 

How far apart would you space raft frame rails (inside to inside) so the cooler lip would rest on the frame rails? I assume 17" or 18" or so--or is the lip thick enough to bear the cooler?


----------



## FrontierPlay

On the 110L cooler the measurement would be 18" for the fit between the two rails the cooler lip extends out 3/8" and is 2" high.


----------



## FrontierPlay

On the 110L cooler it's 18" on the outside width where the rails would make contact with the cooler. The lip is 3/8" and 2" high.


----------



## Pcdc2

I have used a yeti and nrs and have been searching for a new cooler this season. How similar in quality and construction are these to a yeti (from the pictures they look pretty similar)? 

I know they're new an haven't been tested long term so the one year manufacturer warranty makes me a little nervous, with my luck one one year and one day something would break. Does frontier play back it up beyond that? 

Can you ballpark shipping of a 146qt to Salt Lake City?


----------



## Pcdc2

Looking at them again the lip seems smaller than a yeti - could I rest this thing on the frame from the lip?


----------



## jpbay

Yeti Tundra has a 3" top.You get what you pay for!


----------



## moetown

*Canyon Coolers worth a look*

150 Quart Outfitter in Granite [CC150X_GR] - $389.99 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers

Super Secret Coupon code for Buzzards only:

Outfitter13 is a 20% off coupon

Shhhhhh, Don't tell Canyon I told you that code!

Without Cold Beer, nothing else matters in the world

Ben Franklin


----------



## FrontierPlay

FrontierPlay will stand behind these coolers for an additional year on the warranty. Shipping to SLC would be around $35. We are covering a lot of the shipping cost because it would be a lot more than this to cover over sized shipping.

The lip is solid enough to be supported on the rails; however the rubber latches extend below the lip.


----------



## codycleve

Will you cary the 90's their dementions are appealing..


----------



## FrontierPlay

Every size is in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## codycleve

What's the price on the 90 its not listed on the website... it goes from 70 to 110


----------



## FrontierPlay

Good catch! Just updated our website which now has the 90L for $289.
Thanks!!!


----------



## codycleve

I think that should be good for a 20% off cupon...lol


----------



## Kayakmedic

*The owner speaks!*

I’m Andy Owner of Black Rock Coolers. I have guided for years and try to do a private trip down the Grand Canyon each year (If I get an invite) not to mention all the Idaho rivers. I have wanted one of those over priced cooler for years. In researching alternatives I ended up starting my own company with a product that I believe in and that I think is the best value in an expedition cooler. I will be taking them down the Grand Canyon myself this May. 



Yes they are built like that other expensive cooler. Why do ours cost so much less? Overhead! We are still small, with very little overhead and not sponsoring every fishing show on ESPN2. 



Yes it will fit into an 18” frame bay (It will be tight) It is right at 18” under the lip with a ½ taper to the bottom 17.5” for both the 110L and 150L 



We are working on our web site ( www.blackrockcoolers.com ) and will have lots more info up soon, as well as youtube video of features and attempted destruction 



Feel free to e-mail me any questions you have at [email protected]
Andy


----------



## FrontierPlay

Black Rock Coolers has already sold out of thier 90L coolers. Now is the time to buy.


----------



## Kayakmedic

Everyone that sees these new coolers are really impressed with them. My biggest mistake so far has not to anticipate how fast they would sell. Not to worry we still have 70L, 110L and 150L in stock right now. You really will love this cooler. Give FrontierPlay.com or Blackrockcoolers.com a call and get yours on the way.
Andy


----------



## David Miller

*Bought a 150*

It's in shipment. Will write an initial review when it arrives.


----------



## Kayakmedic

David Miller said:


> It's in shipment. Will write an initial review when it arrives.


Double checking to see if your expecting the 110L or 150L
Andy


----------



## David Miller

*Bought a 150*

...


----------



## Kayakmedic

For everyone that has already bought our coolers. Our cooler stickers finally arrived and we will be mailing them out in the next couple of days to everyone that has already purchased a Black Rock Cooler.
Andy


----------



## climbdenali

Andy-
Any idea if you'll be able to carry a bigger cooler? A cooler with a 48" width to fit many 18' boats would be awesome. . .
David


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

*Larger sizes*

As of right now the 150L is our largest size. We are working with our manufacture to have larger sizes in 2014. Thanks for asking the question.
Andy


----------



## David Miller

*Cooler is here*

Everything looks first rate. Three latches is nice. I will be using it for the first time for a May launch GC. For those of you looking for a lip to rest on your frame there is none. This doesn't make any difference for me. I have a 16 foot Vanguard. Vanguards are know to be shallow and the cooler rides high up. It also doesn't fill the width of my tubes so there are a few inches on each side of wasted space. I looked at the Yeti's and they would not have used this space between the tubes any better. If you have a boat that is a little narrower like a 14 footer it would probably fit perfectly. Seems to be a good deal for the price. 

More after the trip.





David Miller said:


> It's in shipment. Will write an initial review when it arrives.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

*the new seat for our coolers*


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

I'm having trouble getting the pic to up load check out http://www.facebook.com/BlackRockCoolers


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

One of the Grand Canyon Outfitters just did a side by side test against that “big name cooler” filling both the Black Rock Coolers and the well known brand with ice and letting them sit in the Arizona sun. Let’s just say “a Big Snowman” does not do as well as “Black Rocks” in the sun! Yea Black Rock Cooler!


----------



## orto11

Black Rock Coolers said:


> One of the Grand Canyon Outfitters just did a side by side test against that “big name cooler” filling both the Black Rock Coolers and the well known brand with ice and letting them sit in the Arizona sun. Let’s just say “a Big Snowman” does not do as well as “Black Rocks” in the sun! Yea Black Rock Cooler!


Is this made in the USA ? or is this another Thailand cooler Manny is selling ? because I can buy a container of those for 45.00 each also. like these guys.
Products | K2 Coolers. Real Value. Real Cold.

I know the factory these come out of we could do a mountainbuzz group buy and have a buzz cooler. everyone wants to double their money slinging import crap and do nothing these days


----------



## Porkchop

Hey Orto, its called capitalism you turd. Would it be even lamer if you started a group buy thread on the back of Black rock coolers? Who is doing something, besides sitting on his arse and telling us how cool he is and who he knows. Get a life.


----------



## goldcamp

*Good spec sheet*

Suggestion for Black Rock. I just went to blackrockcoolers.com and you don't have a good spec sheet. I need exact dimensions on the coolers. Take a look at Yetis spec sheet, it has dimensions at the bottom, top and interior.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

Yes, there are some really cheap coolers out of Asia. We could have imported those and sold them for much less, but that's not the type of product we were interested in. (Buyer beware - I've seen some of those cheap coolers first hand - not what I'd want to put my two weeks worth of food in for a Grand Canyon trip...) The factory we work with has a good track record, and the coolers we sell are well insulated and well built. They're just a little more affordable than some of the bigger brands, because we're not sponsoring all those big hunting and fishing shows... Andy Black Rock Coolers


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

goldcamp said:


> Suggestion for Black Rock. I just went to blackrockcoolers.com and you don't have a good spec sheet. I need exact dimensions on the coolers. Take a look at Yetis spec sheet, it has dimensions at the bottom, top and interior.


We will work on getting better specs up, if you have any questions just give us a call.
Andy


----------



## 90Duck

A boating buddy just picked up one of the 150s and brought it along on a recent trip. The cooler itself is pretty solid looking, and I really like the dimensions on it. The granite texture is pretty cool too. But, the rubber latches and the nub they latch to are attached with rivets that are just too loose, allow a lot of play in both the latch and the attachment nub. One of rivets holding the nubs to the cooler broke off on the first trip, and it is pretty clear that the others will follow suit pretty quickly. A through-bolt of some sort looks like it would solve the problem, but this is a weekness in the current design that needs to be addressed. Otherwise, this looks like a good product and a good value. The hinges are absolutely bomber.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

*We will take care of this!*

Have the owner of the cooler get a hold of us ASAP. We will take care of this! This is the first one we have heard of the rivets failing. Our manufacture has been using this system in Australia and Europe without issues; we do have a plan to change the attachment if needed. We do stand behind our coolers and will take care of this and move forward with changing the attachments if we hear of any further problems. I’ll be taking several coolers to the Grand Canyon next week for a “three week test” 
Any problems get a hold of us at 360-434-7986
Andy


----------



## 90Duck

*rivets*

Will-do Andy. I'll just send him a link to this thread. I really like the way you have sized the 150 to fit within the 40" width of most 14' rafts. For some reason, none of the other manufacturers seemed to have figured out that 40" width is kind of a key dimension for very large number of rafts out there on the river, so kudos to you guys on getting that one right!


----------



## Beeks

moetown said:


> 150 Quart Outfitter in Granite [CC150X_GR] - $389.99 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers
> 
> Super Secret Coupon code for Buzzards only:
> 
> Outfitter13 is a 20% off coupon
> 
> Shhhhhh, Don't tell Canyon I told you that code!
> 
> Without Cold Beer, nothing else matters in the world
> 
> Ben Franklin


Discount code has expired


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

*Throwing away ice at the Pierce Ferry takeout!*

 We had ice for drinks every night during the trip and at the end of our 278 mile Grand Canyon trip we had to use a hammer to break the remaining ice free at the take out and throw at least 50lbs of ice in the river. We could not be happier with the ice retention in our Black Rock Coolers!


----------



## David Miller

*Test Report 150 qt. Black Rock Cooler*

16 days in the ditch and two days of travel and there was ice at Diamond. The cooler was frozen solid in a walk in freezer to within 2 or 3 inches of the lid. Food was frozen into the ice. The plan was that this cooler would hold the last of the perishable food. As the other coolers played out food was transferred into the Black Rock Cooler. Latches and hinge showed no sign of ware.

The thing to look at when buying a quality cooler for most boaters are the dimensions. If it doesn't fit the bay on your frame then buy another of the top brands. The Black Rock made a fine seat for a cat. For my raft the Engel was a better fit than a Yeti or a Black Rock. 

If you are packing your own coolers for a Grand trip a walk in freezer will make a huge difference. Freezing food into the ice can be inconvenient and at one time we had to use a sand stake and a hammer to get food out of the ice on several coolers but it was worth it. Don't freeze as much ice into the coolers that you are using first and transfer the ice into other coolers as you consolidate your food. Some foods that freeze well in the ice are egg beaters, Orange Juice and Wholly Guacamole. I used Tupaware like containers inserted into the ice after the first two inches of ice were frozen into the cooler. They went almost all the way to the top of the ice when capped. Raw meat was put into freezer bags and stuffed tightly into the containers to freeze with out air voids. Pieces of foam were cut to the shape of the containers and followed the top of the meat down the tubes. Dry Ice on the top of the ice would give you ice after 22 days if your trip was longer.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

Glad you had a great trip down the Grand, and ice at the takeout! next time break out a little more ice for drinks along the way.
Andy


----------



## David Miller

The comercial guys threw us some ice and we had cocktails for three nights. I should add that 22 days after the cooler was put into action and after we were all home we pull two leftover NY Sirloins out and had them for diner.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

Just finished a Main Salmon trip 100F+ temps. We started with about 5-6" of ice frozen in the bottom of the 150L the rest of the cooler was stuffed with frozen food and one bag of crushed ice filling void spaces. We left home June 24th was in and out of the cooler every day. We got back home on July 2nd cleaned out the left over food and still had about 4-5" of ice even after chipping out ice for drinks near the end of the trip. This morning July 5th there still is some ice sitting in the bottom of the empty cooler. 15 days later!


----------



## FrontierPlay

Hi Darren,

Wanted to let you know that we used our Black Rock Cooler for the first time a month ago on the Lower San Juan River, from Mexican Hat to Clay Hills, a 4 day, 3 night trip. 

We had 2 of the regular size bags of ice that were blocks, not crushed in the cooler. We made the entire trip got home and due to things that needed immediate attention the cooler sat out in the sun for 3 days following the trip. Not my usual practice with equipment.

When I went to clean and store the cooler the 2 block bags of ice were still 1/3 ice. Pretty amazing for 6 days, in heat and sun.

Hope you are well.

Jerry
Jerry Jackson


----------



## ridecats

David Miller said:


> ...
> 
> The thing to look at when buying a quality cooler for most boaters are the dimensions. If it doesn't fit the bay on your frame then buy another of the top brands. The Black Rock made a fine seat for a cat. For my raft the Engel was a better fit than a Yeti or a Black Rock.
> 
> ...


That would be me. The Black Rock looks great, but the larger sizes needed for multi-day trips won't fit my cat frame. Thus, I've got a 105 qt. Yeti up front and a 125 qt. Galaxy aft. I wish you good luck in your business venture.

And you are right about the walk-in freezer. That will add days to any cooler, but especially the high-end ones.


----------



## mrSmoothy

Hi ~ On your trip (tests) what kind of cooler covers did you use? Thx


----------



## David Miller

My cooler is the passenger seat and always have a Maravia Silverback pad on top during the day.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

We do our best to keep the coolers covered with a wet towel and/or a paco-pad style sleeping pad over the top. The pad adds another layer of insulation, and also makes it nicer for passengers.


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

We are happy to announce we have restocked our full inventory of coolers in all sizes and added a variety of colors including orange, white, green and raspberry / pink as well as some mixed colors (blue with orange lids and green with yellow lids)
Andy


----------



## [email protected]

90Duck said:


> A boating buddy just picked up one of the 150s and brought it along on a recent trip. The cooler itself is pretty solid looking, and I really like the dimensions on it. The granite texture is pretty cool too. But, the rubber latches and the nub they latch to are attached with rivets that are just too loose, allow a lot of play in both the latch and the attachment nub. One of rivets holding the nubs to the cooler broke off on the first trip, and it is pretty clear that the others will follow suit pretty quickly. A through-bolt of some sort looks like it would solve the problem, but this is a weekness in the current design that needs to be addressed. Otherwise, this looks like a good product and a good value. The hinges are absolutely bomber.


I have a down under cooler with the same latches. i replaced the rivets on the nub with bolts now it works great


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

I am personally and carefully inspecting all latches prior to shipping to avoid any new latch issues. Being a new company our reputation is important and we strive to provide outstanding customer service. We do stand behind our coolers and respond to any concerns. Thanks for supporting Black Rock Coolers.

The Original Posted by 90Duck was from April and we have had contact with the owner of the cooler.
Andy


----------



## Black Rock Coolers

*Colors and rivets!*

First off, no more rivets! We now are shipping all coolers with upgraded stainless steel screws for the latches. If you have a cooler with loose rivets contact us at [email protected] and we will make arrangements to get you the new hardware.


Colors: We now have colors!!!! Green, Orange, White, Pink, Green with yellow lids for you Duck fans and Blue with orange lids for you Boise fans. Check them out at www.blackrockcoolers.com.:p
Andy


----------

